# newbie here



## sputnik_real (Oct 11, 2021)

I just installed freeBSD like a month ago but have never been able to get the GUI going. I'm sorry if I am not posting this in the right forum directory.
I've been following all the instructions from https://leonardcucos.com/how-to-install-freebsd-13-with-xfce-4-2021   ...

Maybe this can help? https://termbin.com/cxwo

I'm trying to get XFCE going


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 11, 2021)

> … How To Install FreeBSD 13 with XFCE 4 [2021] - Leonard Cucos …



Unfortunately, not a good starting point. At a glance, it omits some essentials. 

I assume that you do not use NVIDIA graphics hardware.

As the root user, if you have not already done so: 

`pkg install drm-kmod`

– and observe the message that appears after installation. You must act upon part of the message. 

If installation of these _kernel modules_ is not enough for SLiM to appear when expected: you'll be asked to share additional information (at least, details of your graphics hardware and the exact version of FreeBSD). 

`uname -aKU`

`freebsd-version -kru`


----------



## jardows (Oct 11, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> I just installed freeBSD like a month ago but have never been able to get the GUI going. I'm sorry if I am not posting this in the right forum directory.
> I've been following all the instructions from https://leonardcucos.com/how-to-install-freebsd-13-with-xfce-4-2021   ...
> 
> Maybe this can help? https://termbin.com/cxwo
> ...


Lots of info overload from that site.  seriously, start over and just use the FreeBSD handbook for your basic install.  If more people started with that, they'd experience far less frustation.  I'll cross post from the other recent, similar thread my basic install process to get an xfce environment set up:

1.  Login, then su to root
2.  run  pkg install xorg drm-kmod xfce sddm firefox.  I include some additional programs for my own purposes, but these are the basics.
3.  add the necessary lines to /etc/rc.conf:
    kld_list="/boot/modules/_gpu_driver_here"
_sddm_enabled="YES"
   dbus_enabled="YES"
4.  I go ahead and load the drm driver.  On my laptop which is Intel graphics -  kldload /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
5.  Run as root  startx.  Once I see that X has started, I immediately exit.  I have found this step to be important before running sddm or adding a line to start xfce in the ~/.xinitrc  line.  If I don't do this, I have found the power buttons in xfce don't work, at least without additional configuration.  Doing this seems to let xfce be automatically configured.
6.  Reboot with   shutdown -r now  The system should come up with the sddm graphical login, and go straight to the xfce session, where you can then add more utilities and programs as needed for your workflow.


----------



## sputnik_real (Oct 11, 2021)

hi,.. thanks or the replies.. i will re-install freeBSD and follow the handbook like suggested


----------



## Argentum (Oct 12, 2021)

sputnik_real said:


> hi,.. thanks or the replies.. i will re-install freeBSD and follow the handbook like suggested


You do not need to reinstall FreeBSD. Just install Xorg and desktop environment as described. There are lots of posts about that in these forums.


----------

